

Ask HN: Seeking Cofounder? (April 2014) - arikrak

Please lead with either SEEKING COFOUNDER or SEEKING STARTUP, your location and whether remote work is a possibility.
======
arikrak
SEEKING COFOUNDER. NEW YORK (NYC). REMOTE OK.

I created [http://www.Learneroo.com](http://www.Learneroo.com) to teach
programming and more online. Looking for a cofounder passionate about online
education and experienced with Ruby on rails and Javascript. Email
info[at]learneroo.com to find out more.

